# 6x6 and 7x7 on Weekly Comp



## Deleted member 52088 (Dec 1, 2019)

I think that on the weekly comp the 6x6 and 7x7 events should be changed to mean of 3 instead of average of 5 for a few reasons.
1. The WCA uses MO3
2. It takes a lot longer to do 5 solves vs 3
3. It will be better for comp sim
4. Many people don't want to compete if it is not going to prepare us for competition
Put your reasons in the comments below.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 1, 2019)

I posted this earlier this year, and it was heavily turned down. Even though I would like Mo3 too, you have to consider that the competition is 1 week long, meaning that we can have enough room to do 2 7x7 solves at work, and finish the rest at home. Staying at Ao5 for now is fine.

Edit: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...lve-on-weekly-competition-to-mean-of-3.72936/

The poll was a 7-12 vote. You can see opposing opinions, whichI now mostly agree with, below. 

*If you want Mo3, do cubers.io for your comp sim. *


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 1, 2019)

naw 6 and 7 are dumb anyway

EDIT: sry VIBE_ZT but naw


----------

